# Licht ich brauche Licht



## charlyanja2802 (4. November 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

es ist so weit die Dunkelheit naht. Und meine Lampe reicht für einen schönen Nightride nicht aus. 

Also muss noch zusätzlich eine Helmlampe her. Was benutzt ihr so und was sind eure Kauftipps ich habe auch schon was nicht zu teures gefunden. 

Dazu der Link:  http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00A7UFR92/...TF8&colid=1CAPV56FIJBWG&coliid=I39ID6E4AB7Y33


Dies wäre das Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis das ich mir vorstelle.
Könnt ihr die empfehlen oder habt ihr vielleicht noch günstigere Alternativen?

LG Anja


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. November 2014)

http://www.dx.com/de/p/yinding-yd-2...bicycle-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (4. November 2014)

http://www.dx.com/de/p/cree-xm-l-t6...icycle-headlamp-black-silver-2-x-18650-185053


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. November 2014)

charlyanja2802 schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> es ist so weit die Dunkelheit naht. Und meine Lampe reicht für einen schönen Nightride nicht aus.
> 
> ...


Zum Vergleich: Wir haben diese hier http://www.amazon.de/Naturalshine-F...=1415133811&sr=1-1&keywords=naturalshine+pico und haben uns zusätzlich noch die MagicShine mj880r für den Lenker besorgt.
Für Fahrten auf Schotterstraßen oder Waldwegen ohne Hindernissen taugt die Pico, aber wenn's dann ein rihtiger Nightride werden soll... Und die Mini, die du verlinkt hast, wird vermutlich in der Leistung drunter liegen. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## Thebike69 (4. November 2014)

Habe 2 von denen. Die erste vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Fahre 1-2x die Woche Nachts ca.3-4Std. 
Für das Geld macht man nix verkehrt!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (4. November 2014)

Hi,
1. Yinding von fasttech.com (weniger zollprobleme als dx), kostet 45€, für den Helm
2. 900-1200lumen Chinaböller für den Lenker (teils bei Amazon aus Deutschland>kein Zollproblem) für ca 30€

Würde immer mit zwei Lampen fahren. Wenn dir mal ein Akku Flöten geht oder sich die Steckverbindung löst, ist das übel im Trail 

Viel Spaß im Dunkeln!


----------



## Thebike69 (5. November 2014)

Ich fahre auch mit 2 Lampen, Lenker & Helm. 
Für den Notfall habe ich immer noch ne Stirnlampe mit von der Partie.


----------



## Seppo73 (5. November 2014)

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808u/ finde ich super!


----------



## Magneto80 (5. November 2014)

Ich nutze die Gloworm X1 am Helm und die X2 am Lenker. Super Leistung und schön klein. Der Akku hält volle Power länger als der von Magicshine und konsorten.

http://kitedealer.de/Asphaltjunkiez....html&XTCsid=c8a2daf8b464bb9798f09b67c1abeab0


----------



## HiFi XS (5. November 2014)

http://www.dx.com/p/singfire-sf-90-...mp-black-silver-4-x-18650-202663#.VFn0HfnF99g


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2014)

Das Problem mit allen Bestellungen aus Hongkong ist, dass die Lieferzeit alles zwischen 3 Wochen und unendlich betragen kann.
Sowas jetzt noch zu bestellen, wenn man es eigentlich gleich braucht, ist Blödsinn.
Also gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt, oder mit Lieferstandort Europa (geht bei DX) oder gleich bei ebay.
Die Solarstorm/Thorfire gibt es dort zB für 12,50 €, allerdings ohne Akku und Ladekabel - die bekommt man aber auch woanders.
Wer keine Lust auf Experimente und nach wenigen Monaten brechende Billligkabel hat, sollte doch besser zur Lupine greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (5. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wer keine Lust auf Experimente und nach wenigen Monaten brechende Billligkabel hat, sollte doch besser zur Lupine greifen.



Ich würde noch ergänzen: Wer Lust auf richtig guten Service hat, sollte doch besser zu Lupine greifen. 

Meine 2014er Piko hatte einen Wackelkontakt bzw. die LED auf der Lampe leuchtete beim Akkuanstecken immer einige Male blau auf, der kurze Lichtblitz der Lampe fehlte. Anruf bei Lupine, Problem erklärt => an einem Mittwoch eingeschickt. 
Samstag war die Post da, der Akku und die Kabel wurden kostenlos getauscht. Leider bestand das Problem immer noch. Also montags nochmal angerufen, Problem erklärt, Lampe zur Post gebracht. Am Freitag drauf war die Lampe wieder da, der Kopf wurde getauscht, kostenlos. 

Klar, jetzt kann man sagen, dass das mit dem Wackelkontakt nicht passieren dürfte bei dem Preis. Sehe ich ein, aber das sind eben auch nur Menschen und Fehler können passieren. Dann kommt es eben darauf an, wie man damit umgeht. 

=>    für Lupine.


----------



## Cyborg (5. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Klar, jetzt kann man sagen, dass das mit dem Wackelkontakt nicht passieren dürfte bei dem Preis.


Und schon gar nicht zweimal nacheinander.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. November 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Und schon gar nicht zweimal nacheinander.



Ist ja nicht zweimal hintereinander passiert, es wurden lediglich die falschen Teile getauscht. Defekt waren weder Akku noch Kabel, sondern der Lampenkopf.


----------



## HiFi XS (5. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht zweimal hintereinander passiert, es wurden lediglich die falschen Teile getauscht. Defekt waren weder Akku noch Kabel, sondern der Lampenkopf.


 
Das sind aber zwei Fehler wofür der Hersteller (Lupine) zuständig sei - das darf wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Principiante (5. November 2014)

Ja, es ist ein wenig spät für die Lampen von DX.
Aber schlecht sind die nicht, ich habe schon zwei davon und mein Nachbar auch, hatten nie Probleme mit einem Kabelbruch?!?
(Vielleicht kommt das auf die Handhabung des Kabels an,wenn er zehnmal verknotet oder verdrallt wird, kann er natürlich brechen... jeder Kabel.)
Sie sind einfach nur Top und dazu noch günstig!
Und nebenbei, heutzutage muss eine Lampe auch nicht mehr so viel kosten, ist alles Geldschneiderei.


----------



## Cyborg (5. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht zweimal hintereinander passiert, es wurden lediglich die falschen Teile getauscht.


Yo, sieht man sofort welche Experten da am Werk waren.   Na ja egal.


Wenn man nicht drei Wochen warten will SolarStorm X2 gibt es bei ebay.






Im Vergleich zu Yinding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (5. November 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt mal diese Yingding bestellt, auch wenn es noch mehrere Wochen dauert, bis sie geliefert wird, werde ich sie trotzdem noch in diesem Winter nutzen können. Bis jetzt war ich noch nie nightriden. Ob ich dann wirklich gerne im Dunkeln Trails fahre wird sich zeigen, aber besser 45,- Euro versenkt als 268,-.


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2014)

Viel Spaß damit! 

Grüße


----------



## charlyanja2802 (5. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
naja die Länge der Lieferung kann vielleicht auch daran liegen dass das ja verzollt werden muss.  (Ja is klar werdet ihr jetzt sagen.) Aber das liegt vll auch daran dass die meisten Plagiate aus Asien kommen und der Zoll halt da dann mehr drauf schaut.

Jetzt aber erst mal danke für die tollen Tipps.

Mich interessiert vor allem die
Magicshine MJ 808
http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808u/ und

die Naturaleshine

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00CTM609W?tag=h03b-21&creativeASIN=B00CTM609W und

die sigma power led 

http://www.amazon.de/SIGMA-SPORT-Sp...qid=1415211199&sr=1-2&keywords=sigma+powerled.

Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben deswegen kommt nur ein Import oder die Magicshine in Frage.




Principiante schrieb:


> Sie sind einfach nur Top und dazu noch günstig!
> Und nebenbei, heutzutage muss eine Lampe auch nicht mehr so viel kosten, ist alles Geldschneiderei.



Da hast du vollkommen Recht günstig muss nicht schlecht sein.




bajcca schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt mal diese Yingding bestellt, auch wenn es noch mehrere Wochen dauert, bis sie geliefert wird, werde ich sie trotzdem noch in diesem Winter nutzen können. Bis jetzt war ich noch nie nightriden. Ob ich dann wirklich gerne im Dunkeln Trails fahre wird sich zeigen, aber besser 45,- Euro versenkt als 268,-.



Das find ich toll dass du das jetzt bestellt hast du kannst mir ja dann berichten wie es war oder dann mal im Stadtwald zeigen wenn wir uns mal für eine Tour treffen. 

@Cyborg danke für die tollen Fotos.


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2014)

Zur yingdin gibt es einen laaangen Thread im Elektronikforum hier...


----------



## Cyborg (5. November 2014)

charlyanja2802 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert vor allem die
> Magicshine MJ 808
> http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808u/ und
> 
> ...


Irgendwie sehen die Lampen nicht so richtig wie Helmlampen aus.  Es muss nicht unbedingt eine Magicshine sein, zB. Fenix BT20, Niteye B10 etc. bekommt man auch unter 100,- EUR

Fenix BT20





Ausleuchtung https://plus.google.com/app/basic/photos/photo/106045162649379382798/5847851428402276834?cbp=8nnm8t6m0boc&sview=51&cid=5&soc-app=115&soc-platform=1&spath=/app/basic/photos/+ChristianRockrohr/album/5847851332428924513&pct=ab&pcv=5847851332428924513

PS: Warum nicht einfach SolarStorm X2?


----------



## HiFi XS (5. November 2014)

Es gibt auch eine Halterungen für de Helm.Zum Zollamt musste ich nicht.  Unter 70 Euro wird nicht verzollt!


----------



## hardtails (5. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Halterungen für de Helm.Zum Zollamt musste ich nicht.  Unter 70 Euro wird nicht verzollt!


 


sogar bis 150.

aber ab 22euro warenwert fallen mwst an und die  weren kassiert, wenn das päckchen rausgefischt wird bzw der richtige warenwert angegeben wird


----------



## hometrails (5. November 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Yo, sieht man sofort welche Experten da am Werk waren.   Na ja egal.
> 
> 
> Wenn man nicht drei Wochen warten will SolarStorm X2 gibt es bei ebay.
> ...


Ich habe die Solarstorm und bin super zufrieden. Kannst du lichttechnisch mal bitte nen Vergleich zur etwas kleineren Yinding machen, wenn du beide hast? Dankeschön!!!


----------



## Principiante (6. November 2014)

skwal83 schrieb:


> sogar bis 150.
> 
> aber ab 22euro warenwert fallen mwst an und die  weren kassiert, wenn das päckchen rausgefischt wird bzw der richtige warenwert angegeben wird



Ja stimmt.
Ist aber trotzdem sehr günstig für die Leistung, das Teil!
Ich hatte auch Glück, einmal musste ich zum Zoll, einmal kam sie so


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Ich habe die Solarstorm und bin super zufrieden. Kannst du lichttechnisch mal bitte nen Vergleich zur etwas kleineren Yinding machen, wenn du beide hast? Dankeschön!!!


Ich hatte bislang mehrere Jahre die alte Magicshine mit dem runden Schirm, die ist deutlich schwächer als die 12.50€ Solarstorm aus eBay. Fiel mir aber nur im direkten Vergleich auf.
Yinding habe ich jetzt auch, die leuchtet nicht so spottig wie die Solarstorm. Für Flachlandtrails ist das alles voll ok, nur bei Regen und matschigen Wegen könnte es immer mehr sein.

Schaut mal auf bike2do, ich habe ihm mal bei so einem vergleichstest geholfen, in real sind die Unterschiede noch krasser als auf den Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (6. November 2014)

kevdd schrieb:


> Ich habe die Solarstorm und bin super zufrieden. Kannst du lichttechnisch mal bitte nen Vergleich zur etwas kleineren Yinding machen, wenn du beide hast? Dankeschön!!!


Ich habe zwar beide aber leider keine Kamera. 












http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/yinding-solarstorm-x2-combo-ride-report-916191.html

Aktuell finde ich Yinding + SolarStorm X2 die beste Kombination im unteren Preissegment.


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2014)

skwal83 schrieb:


> sogar bis 150.
> 
> aber ab 22euro warenwert fallen mwst an und die  weren kassiert, wenn das päckchen rausgefischt wird bzw der richtige warenwert angegeben wird


oh - da bin ich jahren hinter her    Manchmal wird man zum Amt gebeten, wenn sie nicht wissen, was drin ist. Ein Spielzeug mit einem starken Magnet hat mir 4 Stunden Fahrt- und Wartezeit gekostet.


----------



## hometrails (6. November 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar beide aber leider keine Kamera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wobei die Solarstorm durch den Kegel verdammt weit strahlt. Und in die Ferne wird der ja auch breiter, als wenn auf eine 2 Meter entfernte Wand gestrahlt wird. Wenn du mit Volldampf den Trail runter saust, guckt man ja auch weit nach vorn. Von daher vermute ich bald, dass die Solarstorm "heller" wirkt.


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2014)

Hi,
finde spottiges/weites Licht nicht gut im Wald auf dem Trail.

Von daher mE lieber den breiteren Kegel wählen.

Bringt mehr Sicherheit oder?

Grüsse


----------



## hometrails (6. November 2014)

Spottig ist relativ. Weiter Kegel strahlt dafür nicht so weit. Und die Augen können eh nur einen Punkt fixieren. Dazu ist es ja nicht so, dass es um den Spot stockduster ist.


----------



## mountymaus (9. November 2014)

Lupine Betty an den Lenker und die Lupine Piko auf den Helm, damit man auch mal links und rechts des Weges was sehen kann.

Dann noch das Lupine Rotlicht hinten dran und ab dafür... 

http://lupine.de/


----------



## scylla (9. November 2014)

@mountymaus 
tolle Lampen, aber da gibt's einen Haken



charlyanja2802 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr als 100 € ausgeben ...




Eine Null mehr oder weniger vorm Komma ist nicht für jede(n) egal!


----------



## Principiante (9. November 2014)

Yo! 
Das hast Du gut ausgedrückt!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. November 2014)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Lupine Betty an den Lenker und die Lupine Piko auf den Helm, damit man auch mal links und rechts des Weges was sehen kann.
> 
> Dann noch das Lupine Rotlicht hinten dran und ab dafür...
> 
> http://lupine.de/



Ohne jetzt Lupine Bashing zu betreiben...das P/L verhältnis stimmt da _meiner Meinung_ überhaupt nicht ! Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.
Bin Lupine auch einige Zeit gefahren.

Mein Tipp:
Hol dir zb einen einzelnen Uniqufire HD-016 Lampenkopf.Der ist anständig gemacht für das Geld (gedichtet) und hat schon das Cree T6 upgrade.Hat eine sehr homogene Ausleuchtung ohne Spot.Gibts in einigen Farben Eloxiert.Sehr leicht.
Erhältlich bei ebay oder den üblichen verdächtigen wie Fasttech usw für schlappe 30€.
Helmhalter passt zb der von Magicshine.
Das komplettkit mit Akku/Ladegerät usw würde ich nicht nehmen.Gibt leider öfters Stress beim Zoll.Meine Bestellung ist beim Zoll hängengeblieben.
Außerdem sind die Akkuzellen von eher fragwürdiger Qualität.
Der einzelne Lampenkopf dagegen kommt problemlos beim Zoll durch.

Als Akku würde ich den von Open light Systems in der_ Magicshine-version_ nehmen.
Warum?
Der ist zwar mit ca 100€ nicht billig.... hat aber eine hochwertige Schutzelektronik (Balancer) sowie gute selektierte Panasonic Zellen an Bord.Außerdem ne anständige Kapazität.Wasserdicht auch.

Damit hast du dann für ca 130€ eine sehr gute Lampe  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (9. November 2014)

Prinzipiell IMMER!! mit 2 Lampen in den dunklen Forst!
Wenn man nur eine hat und die raucht ab, isses übel 

Deshalb eine an den Lenker und die 2. auf den Helm,
so kann man mit einfachen Kopfbewegungen alles 
ausleuchten was man will


----------



## charlyanja2802 (9. November 2014)

das sind ja alles sehr tolle tipps von euch. Echt klasse danke.  

Mal sehne was ich jetzt draus mache halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

LG Anja


----------



## pax_romanum (10. November 2014)

Habt Ihr auch einen Tipp für einen Akkupack an der Solarstorm der gleichzeitig eine USB Ladefunktion bietet? Bspw. zum Handy aufladen.


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2014)

Pearl verschenkt doch grad so Dinger zum Handyaufladen gg Porto.

Ansonsten besser mal im Elektronikbereich fragen.

Grüsse


----------



## hardtails (10. November 2014)

hier z.b.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trus...4X-18650-Rechargeable-Lithium/1689125560.html

mehr infos gibt es u.a. hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wass...-fuer-magicshine-ssc-p7-und-co.655856/page-11


----------



## charlyanja2802 (10. November 2014)

So meine Freunde des Bikens, ich habe mich jetzt für die Magicshine 808u entschieden im Set mit Helm Halterung und  Co. Plus Versand 103 aufgerundet.  Die kommt noch vor dem Ende der Dunkelheit.  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und flowy Trails. 

LG Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pax_romanum (11. November 2014)

Das wäre der USB Ladeadapter von Magicshine http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-usb-adapter/


----------



## charlyanja2802 (28. November 2014)

Hallo  Leute,

vielen Dank nochmal für die tollen  Tipps. Habe nun seit 2 Wochen meine Magicshine MJ 808 und bin höchst zufrieden. Endlich sehe ich was  Auch der Kundenservice ist spitze. Die hatten nämlich die O-Ringe vergessen einzupacken. Eine Mail und am nächsten Werktag  kamen sie mit der Post. Einfach nur klasse  

LG Anja


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. November 2014)

charlyanja2802 schrieb:


> Hallo  Leute,
> 
> vielen Dank nochmal für die tollen  Tipps. Habe nun seit 2 Wochen meine Magicshine MJ 808 und bin höchst zufrieden. Endlich sehe ich was  Auch der Kundenservice ist spitze. Die hatten nämlich die O-Ringe vergessen einzupacken. Eine Mail und am nächsten Werktag  kamen sie mit der Post. Einfach nur klasse
> 
> LG Anja



Hast du die MJ 808 am Lenker oder hast du sie als Helmlampe im Einsatz ?
Warum hast du dich für die MJ 808 entschieden ?


----------



## charlyanja2802 (29. November 2014)

Hallo Kerosin0815,

ich nutze die Lampe am Helm. Man kann sie aber auch am Lenker befestigen. 

Die Helmhalterung war im Set für 97 € schon enthalten. 

Weil  Preis/Leistung passt, sie kein Import ist, daher kurze Lieferzeiten hatte und der Kundenservice in Deutschland ist.

LG Anja


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Die Solarstorm/Thorfire gibt es dort zB für 12,50 €, allerdings ohne Akku und Ladekabel - die bekommt man aber auch woanders.


 



Cyborg schrieb:


> Yo, sieht man sofort welche Experten da am Werk waren.   Na ja egal.
> 
> 
> Wenn man nicht drei Wochen warten will SolarStorm X2 gibt es bei ebay.
> ...


 
Ich kaufe eine zweite Lampe und hab den Solarstorm bei ebay gefunden. Wo aber kriegt man aber bitte die Batterie und Kabel dafür?


----------



## Thebike69 (21. Februar 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151597061546


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2015)

Bin leider sehr spät dran hier  der Link oben ist schon veraltet  aber der Seller bietet die Lampe erneut an - allerdings für circa 5 EUR mehr. Habe trotzdem zugeschlagen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/151592738737

Vielen Dank @Thebike69


----------



## HiFi XS (20. März 2015)

Wahnsinn. Das Teil ist heute schon da! Supi. Mache gleich kleine Niteride


----------

